# April Wine to be inducted into Canadian Music Industry Hall of Fame



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I found this on another forum and meant to post this but with the server being down at the time I couldn't and I just got around to posting it now so this news is 4 days old. :smile: 



"April Wine will be inducted into the Canadian Music Industry Hall of Fame next year. The group will receive the honour, as well as a Lifetime Achievement Award, at the Canadian Radio Music Awards on March 13 in Toronto, organizers announced Monday.

The awards are part of the 27th annual Canadian Music Week, which runs March 11 to 14. April Wine emerged from Nova Scotia in 1969 and went on to record at least 16 albums with hits including 'You Could Have Been a Lady' and 'Just Between You and Me.'

Several musicians have joined and left the group over the years.
Today's lineup includes three original members - Myles Goodwyn, Brian Greenway and Jerry Mercer - as well as Breen LeBoeuf."


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

That's great. It is good the way Canada looks after and recognises its musical talent like this. :smilie_flagge17:

...I just hope no-one mentions guns though or they'll uninduct themselves?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> That's great. It is good the way Canada looks after and recognises its musical talent like this. :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> ...I just hope no-one mentions guns though or they'll uninduct themselves?


Yeah, that was a sad day when David left.:frown: I hope he's doing well.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Yeah, that was a sad day when David left.:frown: I hope he's doing well.


He's still a regular on the no-guns-here TGP...
Seems like a nice guy though. 
I think my older brother has the whole April Wine back catalogue.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*April wine*

They well deserve this, long over due. what a great band that can do it all. songs that bring tears to your eyes, to Rock your socks off. been a fan for years, only seen them once, but it was worth the wait.

Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If any of you interact with him over on TGP tell him to get his arse back over here. Time to move on from the gun debate. it's all about the music.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

About time.

And it would be nice to have him back.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I really dig April Wine's stuff, always have and yes, it sure would be really nice if David came back, I would even welcome CH back, it's Christmas.....

:wave:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> If any of you interact with him over on TGP tell him to get his arse back over here. Time to move on from the gun debate. it's all about the music.


+1 on that!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw them twice in Fredericton when I was still a teenager. I liked them then and still like them today over 30 years later. They actually played at my wife's school in Mississauga. Wow! I would have loved to have them come to our school when I was a kid.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Great news on the induction! April Wine rocks! And man, I think Canada has definitely produced the most amazing collection of great musicians per capita than ANY OTHER country. Just my humble opinion...
-Mikey


----------

